

"Possible impossibility of ever finding the faulty genes behind many mental illnesses"? - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/09/skeptical_genetics.php

======
defen
Not really that surprising if you take seriously the idea that natural
selection also applies to humans.

<http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/99feb/germs.htm>

------
blakeweb
Seems obvious once someone spells it out like that.

The complexity in deciphering what genes correspond to what expressions makes
sense given how chaotic evolutionary changes are.

------
albertcardona
The genome describes a complex network. The concept of "one gene, one protein,
one effect", a.k.a. the "industrial gene" (measurable, attackable by drugs,
patentable) _only_ applies to genes at the tip of dead-end branches of the
gene interaction tree, such as effector genes (the enzyme that defines the
colors of a flower, for example), and even then not fully (unknown
interactions always remain).

The fallacy that all genes work in such simplified manner appeals to us
because it's easy to understand.

